# Lighting Timer Suggestions



## XwazzyX (Apr 13, 2012)

I recently moved to a new apartment. Until now, Zuzu has been staying in my room. The new apartment is much bigger and has a perfect Hedgehog sized room for her cage (large walk in closet). However, this room has significantly less natural lighting. To compensate I have placed her on a manual lighting schedule. I turn on the light at 7:30AM when I leave for work and off around 08:00PM. 

I noticed that many people on the forum have been using lamp timers. Does anyone have a suggestion as to where/what brand is both quality and affordable?

Thanks.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

If you have an Ikea near you, I use theirs. It's $5 for 2 of them. If you don't, they sell them at Lowes/Home Depot for about $7 each.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I couldn't find the exact one I use, but it's just like this one! http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002QB1AZ ... 10&pi=SL75
Set the middle to the correct current time and then press the little tabs on the edge down for the time you want the lamp on. For example, mine are pressed down from 9 am to 10 pm.
You can also find them at most hardware stores, I got my at Lowes. They shouldn't cost more than $10.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I got a mechanical timer from Lowe's. It has two outlets. I think it was like $15. I run three 75 watt lights so have a pair connected with an extension cord and run all three through one timer.

They have digital timers, which I can see would be nice, but I've never used a digital timer and wondered if a blip in the power would scramble the settings. I couldn't tell from the packaging and they didn't know, so I got the mechanical one.

That's why I like that my thermostat and CHEs are all mechanical. If the power dropped out, they would fire right back up when the power comes back on. (That is a problem with both my room heater and AC. If the power drops out, the units have to be turned on - they won't restart.)


----------

